# Is there a way to turn off auto-correct on the fire?



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Is there a way to turn off auto-correct on the fire?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, swipe down from the top to go to Settings, then More > Keyboard > Autocorrection on/off.  You may also want to turn off Next word prediction.

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

One step missing...

Menu, more, language and keyboards, choose keyboard, more settings

On my KFHD anyway...

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ireadbooks said:


> One step missing...
> 
> Menu, more, language and keyboards, choose keyboard, more settings
> 
> ...


Nope, on the KFHD8.9 it's swipe down > More > Keyboard > Auto-correction ON/OFF and Next Word prediction ON/OFF. Also under keyboard:
Sound onKeypress, Auto-capitalization and Personal Dictionary.

Firmware 8.1.4

Which FireHD do you have?

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I have the original fire and the fire hd 7 Betsy if you are asking me.

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> I have the original fire and the fire hd 7 Betsy if you are asking me.
> 
> Thanks for the answer.


No, actually, I was asking ireadbooks who had a slightly different menu option to do the same thing. Which one worked for your FireHD, Sheila?

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Swipe down Menu, more, language and keyboards, default, keyboard settings


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> Swipe down Menu, more, language and keyboards, default, keyboard settings


Ahhh, so the HD7 and HD8.9 have slightly different menus. Good to know, ireadbooks and Sheila. Thanks for pointing that out on the HD7, ireadbooks.

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Ah yes, I always forget that the two sizes have different menus. To me they're the same device just with different screen sizes. I would expect the menus to be the same.

Betsy, I'd also been looking for this feature. I followed your steps and just figured you'd left out one. Thanks for the clarification.

Glad you found your answer, Sheila. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ireadbooks said:


> Ah yes, I always forget that the two sizes have different menus. To me they're the same device just with different screen sizes. I would expect the menus to be the same.
> 
> Betsy, I'd also been looking for this feature. I followed your steps and just figured you'd left out one. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> ...


Yes, I would expect them to have the same menus, too! Glad you could figure it out from my steps!

Betsy


----------

